# HypoAllergenic and Allergies



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Gang,

I wanted to see if anyone has ever had any allergic reactions to the Havanese. I had a Bichon growing up as a kid. no reactions at all.. 20 years later, I was recently exposed to some other "hypoallergenic"dogs and had some sensory issues, not salivia, more the sniffles and slighty itchy eyes. 

I have been doing alot of reading and it appears peoples allergies can change over time and I am nervous now that even a havanese will cause me to have some issues. Any advice or feedback would be great

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There is NO breed that NO ONE is allergic too, but Havanese are a problem for less people than most. I am allergic to most other breeds, but not Havanese. If allergies are a problem, I would STRONGLY suggest that you go visit with some Havanese to make sure you are OK with them before jumping into dog ownership.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ditto to what Karen said. I'm terribly allergic to poodles but not Havanese. Allergies do change so do try and visit with a havanese for a good long while. Also, from someone who actually "borrowed" a havanese before we made the leap. you may respond differently to puppies and adults. I have a theory that puppies often have urine all over them-- and the protein in urine is a powerful allergen. So either test both, or test an adult and know if you get a puppy you may have a tough few months til they are potty trained (also know that simply cleaning up messes may irritate your allergies) 

but also consider that it's not only the allergies to the animal itself...your dog is going to be outside and bring in pollen, grasses, and weeds. In the house every time it shakes...it is gonna release a fluff of dust. all are managable. I wipe the boys down with a damp cloth when my seasonal allergies are bad and bath them every two weeks. but all of this something to consider. for me it is so worth it. I now take my allergy meds religiously, where I only took them as I needed them before, but you know that has actually made me feel much better over all. 

good luck...let us know when you meet a Hav... and be sure to come back if you get a Havanese.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I do react a bit to Brody, but really it's only when I'm grooming him. Then I get sniffly and watery eyes. He also likes to drag in every allergen known to man in his hair. ha ha But I have no problem letting him sleep in my bed and really have no allergy problems with him normally, it's just when I'm actually brushing/combing him out that I react.


----------



## scootersmom (Jul 29, 2012)

My dd and my husband both have horrible allergies. It is definitely true that allergies can change over time. I had done a lot of research when trying to find a dog and cat that would be compatible with my family's poor eyes and noses. In doing all that research one thing that always stood out for me was basically spending as much time as you can with a puppy/dog breed that you are thinking of adopting. If you can go to the breeder, spend a couple of hours there. Sit on their floors or directly on the pillows that the dogs sleep on, pet the dogs/puppies even going so far as to rub your face in their fur. I know it seems silly, but it can really help you see if you can tolerate that breed. 
You'll usually know if you are allergic to them or not within a half an hour. My poor husband barely got in the door of one breed before his eyes just started to water and his nose was itching. We did finally luck out with finding a breed of cat and now our little puppy Scooter.
Good luck finding your non-allergy causing puppy.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I have quite severe animal allergies. I don't react at all to my labradoodle. When i got my havanese her coat was really dry with a lot of dandruff and i was really allergic. I got good quality shampoo and conditioner (and good quality food) i bathed her quite frequently at the beginning (about every 5 days) and blow dryed her (gets rid of allergens in the coat). I have absolutely no problems with allergies with her now. I still bath her about ever 7-10 days and comb her daily to get rid of allergens. so far so good!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

scootersmom said:


> My dd and my husband both have horrible allergies. It is definitely true that allergies can change over time. I had done a lot of research when trying to find a dog and cat that would be compatible with my family's poor eyes and noses. In doing all that research one thing that always stood out for me was basically spending as much time as you can with a puppy/dog breed that you are thinking of adopting. If you can go to the breeder, spend a couple of hours there. Sit on their floors or directly on the pillows that the dogs sleep on, pet the dogs/puppies even going so far as to rub your face in their fur. I know it seems silly, but it can really help you see if you can tolerate that breed.
> You'll usually know if you are allergic to them or not within a half an hour. My poor husband barely got in the door of one breed before his eyes just started to water and his nose was itching. We did finally luck out with finding a breed of cat and now our little puppy Scooter.
> Good luck finding your non-allergy causing puppy.


The one caveat to this advice is that a person who can't tolerate a HOUSE FULL of dogs of a particular breed might well do fine with just one or two, especially if you are then able to bathe them on your own schedule. My allergies weren't bad at the King's, but I did need to take antihistamines while I was visiting. Kodi, by himself, doesn't bother me at all.

Also, it can depend on what products the dogs are bathed or groomed with. I'm not allergic to Kodi, but I've been allergic to several products I've tried on him!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You still have to wash them weekly, I think people with allergies have to bathe them every week, they tend to carry other allergens on their coats (pollen, grass, dust, etc) So while I am not as reactive to Gucci as I am other dogs, I still have to be on top of keeping her clean,

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm pretty much a walking allergy. 20/20 on the environmental scratch test but I was in for 6 hours, being tested for venom allergies, which, I am deathly allergic to.

So yes, I'm to dogs and cats as well. it's true, it's animal specific and product specific. 

I'm not allergic to my 1/2 hav. and to me, he does look pretty greasy after 7 days, so I wash him once a week, unless he gets into something.

I am allergic to my two other dogs, but I do take antihistamines, so I don't notice for the most part.


----------

